# Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 Night Pics



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, I thought that i would post up some pictures of my 205 GTi after i had treat it to a really good clean using Meguiars/Zym0l. I took the car to our local Multi-Storey Car Park which is situated near Central Milton Keynes Train Station. I left it until early evening roughly 6-6:30pm. As you probably guess with Milton Keynes it is very well lit and taking some pics is really a good idea with them in mind. Please take a look at the pictures below, i will appreciate any replies recieved.
































































Please note that since taking these i have replaced the Front Grille Badge with a Brand New one from Peugeot's.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks the **** mate, i love these cars, only Pug i d really


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

really love the last pic :argie: , very arty


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Car looks great matey and the pics set it off too
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

very artistic pictures and great looking car. pitty there isnt a car park similar around here


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good pictures, fantastic car!:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice photos and car too. Didnt notice you needed a new badge though 
Maybe I should have gone to spec savers??


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

The only way to make MK Central's multi-storey look good  

Nice 205 :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats mint.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice, mate :thumb: :thumb: Great shots too and a nice change from the usual ones just on drives or roadsides


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Looks great!:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Good photos. Are they Goodwood alloys and I take it they are green if they are? Any plans to change the wheels as they look slightly odd IMO. One of the very last GTi's on a K plate.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like a 92 mag shoot! Quality


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Daffy said:


> Good photos. Are they Goodwood alloys and I take it they are green if they are? Any plans to change the wheels as they look slightly odd IMO. One of the very last GTi's on a K plate.


Hi, They are the Genuine Goodwood alloys and they aren't green they are Gunmetal made by Speedline. I won't be changing the alloys as i reckon they suit the car, but will be changing the tyres for different profiles.



e60mad said:


> looks like a 92 mag shoot! Quality.


I have contacted Performance French Cars Magazine to hopefully get it featured in their magazine..


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning car and pictures:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats very tidy :thumb:


----------



## Kriskarrera (Jun 21, 2007)

What camera have you got?
Weren't there a few made at L reg?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

nice pics mate


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nearly speechless!

Wheels suit it perfectly IMO!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn it Lee stealing my thunder with the 205!!!

Wait till i give it the magic treatment in March


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks great, I really like it.Atlest youve gone in house for the wheels instead of crap aftermarket ones.Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

absolutley stunning, my favourite car of all time.


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful car there dude! The rims work well!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

its your fault my cars going back standard looking now and UBER clean :lol:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Wait till i give it the magic treatment in March


Looking forward to it mate...:thumb:


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good mate!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Std retro cool is the way forward.....well it is for us old gits anyhow!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you lot trying to become young again :lol:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

looks good, really like the pics. I have noticed quite a few people on here using car parks for pics, pity I don't have any close...


----------



## daveg (Feb 24, 2008)

The best pug, looks stunning there!


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent job and a nice Pug.:thumb: Love the night shot.

Well us Pug boys have got to stick together


----------

